# Holy Nor'easter, Batman: It's Frankenstorm (Hurricane Sandy) MERGED



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NOAA to East: Beware of coming 'Frankenstorm'

Guess I better put in a big grocery order tonight.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Our channel 4 weather guy said yesterday that it WILL rain on Saturday and WILL rain even more on Sunday with lots of wind -- not fun for the Marine Corps marathoners.

And that the power WILL go out.  (I think he was talking to the PEPCO people who are notoriously bad at restoring power after a storm and usually blame it on not having expected it. )

We have plenty of beer and I'll be sure my kindles are all fully charged, so I expect we'll be fine.   

Though I should have Ed bring in some wood so it'll be dry in case we lose power and it gets chilly. . . . . . .and we need to bring the patio cushions in where it's dry.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NogDog said:


> NOAA to East: Beware of coming 'Frankenstorm'
> 
> Guess I better put in a big grocery order tonight.


Make sure to load up on the beer and white bread, or as we interpret it in my house: baguettes and white wine. LOL.

L


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh boy, not looking forward to this one! I think I heard Mon, Tues, and Wed for my area. Monday my dd goes back to college, and Wed is supposed to be Trick or Treat. Wonderful!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The latest for the DC/NoVa area is rain starting Sunday morning. . . .lots of rain and wind on Monday. .  .tapering off on Tuesday. . . . .


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorta summer temps today in Chicago.  Going to start falling this evening.  Then high of about 50 tomorrow.  Temps drop a little more in the days after that.  Forecasted to be dry for the next week.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The latest for the DC/NoVa area is rain starting Sunday morning. . . .lots of rain and wind on Monday. . .tapering off on Tuesday. . . . .


I'm in Ann's DC metro area and I'm just getting some batteries (for our battery powered lights in the kitchen), some extra bottled water and making sure all our electronic devices are charged. We do have a solar/crank battery radio that also charges our electronic devices and cell phones.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Hubby needs to make sure there is gas for the generator.  Our community is notorious for losing power.

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

This morning, for the first time this season I wore a light jacket walking to work.  For y'all in the Northeast, batten down the hatches and get ready!  (not to mention any KBers in the Bahamas...).


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Love your thread title, NogDog.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm in NYC and like most NYers I'm not even sure when it's supposed to hit.  And if it does hit (the last storm of the century was a big bust), do I have to go to work?  Good thing the new Kindles have lit screens!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> I'm in NYC and like most NYers I'm not even sure when it's supposed to hit. And if it does hit (the last storm of the century was a big bust), do I have to go to work? Good thing the new Kindles have lit screens!


I can second every bit of this comment! Well, the reports keep changing about when, or even if NYC will get the storm. The new KPW will be great after dark if the electricity fails, and the older ones may even come in handy during the day (or read by lantern light) if things really are out for a long time. (Hope it's not that long though!)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

DYB said:


> I'm in NYC and like most NYers I'm not even sure when it's supposed to hit. And if it does hit (the last storm of the century was a big bust), do I have to go to work? Good thing the new Kindles have lit screens!


Well, last year Irene dumped enough water just south of you in central NJ that the Hamilton NJ train station was flooded for almost a week, delaying the start of my new job just outside of NYC.  Once again, it looks like rain is more likely to be the issue here than winds, though if the ground gets saturated, 40mph winds do find it easier to knock trees over onto power lines, which I suspect is the most likely problem to affect us. However, since the tides will be at full moon height, I wonder what might happen to Manhattan (and the subways!) if we get a really heavy and long downpour?


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Best of luck, and keeping my fingers crossed for all of you up NE. Please, please, please don't drive in the storm if you can help it. Keep your flashlights ready and your Kindles charged, and stay safe. We were very lucky here in South Florida, just a bit of rain and wind.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

NogDog said:


> However, since the tides will be at full moon height,


That what makes this worse for me. Folks already go nuts for any big storm, and now they'll have the full moon crazies to go with it. 

I'm in west-central Va and hearing a wide spread of what to expect. My neighbor heard we're getting snow, but the news channel I watch doesn't mention it. Of course, they are on the other side of the mountain, so I check the closest station on our side, and they have snowflakes overnight Monday. I've heard we're getting 10+ inches of rain or up to 4 inches. The only thing all forecasters can agree on is to expect high winds.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

They're calling it Frankenstorm because there are three systems converging on the NE at the same time. Arctic air from Canada, snow from the west, and Sandy. 

We're having tropical storm winds here. I had a hard time holding on when I stopped for gas. Very windy. The worst rain was early this morning. Even the dog didn't want to go out. He held off until the rain slowed down.


----------



## MGalloway (Jun 21, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Once again, it looks like rain is more likely to be the issue here than winds, though if the ground gets saturated, 40mph winds do find it easier to knock trees over onto power lines, which I suspect is the most likely problem to affect us. However, since the tides will be at full moon height, I wonder what might happen to Manhattan (and the subways!) if we get a really heavy and long downpour?


Despite the potential low-end hurricane winds, it looks like there is still a lot of concern about where the storm surge will end up if/when it makes landfall. The other issue, as was mentioned above, is that the storm is going to get re-energized by the merger with another weather system. They are also forecasting that the wind field may expand significantly during this time, which could push more water ashore despite the lower wind speeds.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

My trailer got hit bad in June with the durango, so I am playing it safe and going to my sister's.  So I have to pack up for me and my kitten Samwise.  Charge my kindles and I have to work this weekend and will rush home and get ready to leave Sunday night.  Everyone stay safe.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Batten down the hatches out there.  Be careful.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in NYC, and my first thought was - boy that PW will come in handy    

Nonetheless, my good "old" KT is charging now  

I was in town today, and all I saw where people shopping for Halloween costumes like crazy. I sure hope they get to use them...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For anyone in the at-risk area who wants to make a last minute check of their preparations, here is an article with a lengthy list of things to do to prepare:

http://www.cnn.com/2012/08/27/us/hurricane-preparation/index.html?hpt=hp_t1


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Highwinds, heavy rains, storm surge.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have wine, chocolate, Kindles and iPad. I think I'm set.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jim Cantore is in Manhattan... That pretty much means that's where the worst should be. (You don't want to be anywhere near him in severe weather.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Jim Cantore is in Manhattan... That pretty much means that's where the worst should be. (You don't want to be anywhere near him in severe weather.


Thanks Luv, I feel much better now... NOT!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm in Waterbury, CT. There goes some of my NaNoWriMo time. Let's hope I carry on with a spare laptop.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Routhwick said:


> There goes some of my NaNoWriMo time. Let's hope I carry on with a spare laptop.


Quick! To the store for bread, milk, and typewriters!


----------



## Book Cottage Blogger (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm in South Jersey, and everytime they show the path of landfall - it looks to be right over the township that I live in. I've got everything charged, went shopping for canned goods and water, have batteries, checked the generator - looks like I'm all set, so why am I still freaked out. Not sure how my 4 small dogs are going to react.  Ugh - I hate this!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Neo said:


> Thanks Luv, I feel much better now... NOT!!!!!!! LOL


*Neo*, hope you stay safe & dry. Just heard that Gov. Cuomo ordered the MTA shut down starting at 7 tonight & all schools closed in NYC tomorrow. After last year's flood this is the last thing we need....ugh


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Keeping 3 Kindles charged up: KT for reading by daylight, PW for reading in the dark, and K3 for playing Monopoly and Scrabble.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Keeping 3 Kindles charged up: KT for reading by daylight, PW for reading in the dark, and K3 for playing Monopoly and Scrabble.


Good strategy! I knew there was a reason I am hanging onto my K3!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am so worried about this storm. My brother, sister-in-law, niece and nephew live in New Jersey.  I really hope Sandy ends up being more of a bust than the weather guys are making it seem.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Northern VA is expected to have only high winds (25mph sustained, gusts to 45 or so) and lots of rain, nothing scarier.  Of course that also means that power outages in the area are almost guaranteed.  At the moment there's no rain in sight, and the wind is 5-10 mph, but Fairfax County has already decided to close public schools for the next two days, presumably because they're expecting downed trees and other transportation hazards.  

It looks like NJ/NY will face the worst of it.  Good thing there was a couple of days' warning so that as many preparations as possible could be made.  Everyone in the path, stay safe!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am supposed to drive to Troy, NY (Albany area) on Thursday morning. I am wondering if my journey will be affected in any way.

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am supposed to drive to Troy, NY (Albany area) on Thursday morning. I am wondering if my journey will be affected in any way.
> 
> L


Be careful Leslie. You might want to check the NY Alert website www.nyalert.gov/ ahead of time. I'm in the Binghamton area & we got hit hard last yr by Irene.


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

A friend is pretty high up in the Pacific Gas and Electric (PG&E) heirarchy and spent most of this morning setting up plans for sending trucks and crews from sunny CA to the Northeast. The trucks and crews will fly to Ohio and drive from there. There are plans for some 900 crews (which equals 2 trucks and 4 workers) to come in from around the mainland US to help the utilities personnel responding to Frankenstorm. 

Hang on, help is on the way!

This morning in church we prayed for all who are being/will be impacted by this storm. Our prayers will continue, as will contributions for assistance. 

All y'all in harm's way, please take care!

Cherie


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Be safe everyone on the East coast!  Hope you all keep your power and weather the storm without any losses!  Good time for reading your Kindles!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Several counties have already canceled school tomorrow in WV.  
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Deb, are they forecasting snow for your area?


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

So this is the Frankenstorm – just trying to think of what a Dracustorm would be. Or a Werestorm. Mummystorm?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd say this one's Frankenstorm because it's a couple of different weather systems that are being put together into one weather creature.

I'd say a Dracustorm. . ..or Mummystorm. . . .would be one that you thought was dead but came back to life.

I guess a Werestorm would be one that you thought was a harmless fluffy cloud high pressure system that became a raging thunderstorm at the full moon.  Actually, that happens sometimes in the summer. . . .and it is a full moon tomorrow. . . . .hmm. . . .


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'd say this one's Frankenstorm because it's a couple of different weather systems that are being put together into one weather creature.
> 
> I'd say a Dracustorm. . ..or Mummystorm. . . .would be one that you thought was dead but came back to life.
> 
> I guess a Werestorm would be one that you thought was a harmless fluffy cloud high pressure system that became a raging thunderstorm at the full moon. Actually, that happens sometimes in the summer. . . .and it is a full moon tomorrow. . . . .hmm. . . .


Cue the Jaws theme ...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Be careful Leslie. You might want to check the NY Alert website www.nyalert.gov/ ahead of time. I'm in the Binghamton area & we got hit hard last yr by Irene.


I'll definitely be checking!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

JamescCamp said:


> Cue the Jaws theme ...


Ignore the ad at the beginning...I forgot Richard Dreyfuss was in this. This trailer is so 70s cheesy...LOL


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

To all the writers and readers on the East Coast, please stay safe.  I am thinking some of you will lose power.  Please let us know as soon as you can that you are safe because if you post here a lot and then are gone, we will be wondering.  Obviously, kindleboards won't be the first thing on your mind, but when you can, drop in and say hi.  Think smart and stay safe.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Yes, stay safe and dry.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's supposed to hit us at some point tomorrow, 2am or so I think. Everything has been cancelled for tomorrow, all schools, and the Gov suggested people close offices if possible as well and many are. Our office will be closed...if I have power will work from home, but am fairly sure unless the storm misses us that the power will go...it always does with heavy winds.

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

Here I am, Rock you like a hurricane, c'mon c'mon c'mon c'mon!


----------



## AndreSanThomas (Jan 31, 2012)

And backup your work!


----------



## sarracannon (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, please stay safe everyone! I am in NC, so just below where the trouble starts. Thinking of all of you who are in the more dangerous areas.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Here in eastern Virginia, school is cancelled tomorrow. We have lots of supplies in the house, so we should be okay. Stay safe, everyone!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Glad I put our washer and dryer up on cinderblocks when we moved in. Er ... hope that's high enough.  

(Becca, who lives in an older house whose basement "takes a bit of water now and then." Ha, ha ... right. There are bathtub rings on the walls down there.)


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, stay safe, please. Hopefully, it will be gone soon and without much damage.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Take care and be safe.

Sending good luck from the other side of the country.


----------



## SaraJoEaston (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, please stay safe. I've been through a few hurricanes in my time, and I don't envy you guys at all.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Be safe my friends!

Call me crazy but I'm a little jealous, it was 81 degrees here in Northern CA and it just doesn't feel like fall.  The idea of being stormed in with an excuse not to go to work, no electricity so I could ignore the laundry and vacuuming, and nothing better to do than spend time with my paperwhite sounds kinda cool to me.  

I hope all of you have plenty of water/wine/chocolate, firewood, and people around you to make you laugh during the storm(s)!  And fingers crossed there is little damage!


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Stay safe you peeps.


----------



## portiadacosta (Feb 28, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts for safety for anyone in the path of Sandy.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

We are supposed to get hit pretty hard.  Did all that I can to prepare.  It's in God's and Mother Nature's hands.  MY BIGGEST concern is my kids having to go to work; haven't heard of their places of employment cancelling; and their strong ethic will not allow for them to stay put.  Sorry I trained them to be so dedicated...lol.  My second concern is my glass enclosed porch with its 28 windows and 2 glass storm doors.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

sarracannon said:


> Yes, please stay safe everyone! *I am in NC, so just below where the trouble starts*. Thinking of all of you who are in the more dangerous areas.


Me, too, Sarra. Hope everyone rides this one out with no problems.

And good advice to back up our work! I need to take care of that today, make sure everything is up to date just in case we lose power (crosses fingers, because I'm too close to the end to stop now).


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

The only weather event we had to worry about in Dallas was the first frost of 2012.  Y'all stay safe, be sure your kindles are loaded with good books and no dancing in the rain permitted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We've got a thread going on this already in Not Quite Kindle as a matter of general interest.  I'm going to merge them, sorry for any confusion!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Deb, are they forecasting snow for your area?


For the mountains. I do not have to go near that area until Friday. Any snow should be gone by then. 
deb


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Crossing fingers that my laundry dries before the power craps out.   

So far so good. 

Hope everyone remains safe.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

They announced yesterday that local schools would be closed today and tomorrow. Got an email from work last night that the office would be closed today, though we're expected to work from home as long as power and internet connection allow. Starting to get rain and the winds are picking up to 20mph with gusts of 30mph, and we're still 12 hours or more from landfall. (I'm a few miles west of Manhattan for anyone keeping track.) I'm assuming Newark Int.'l is closed, as I don't think I've heard any planes fly over this morning.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Everyone stay safe.
It was a bit windy  on the Outer Banks and the water a bit high, but I think we escaped the worst of it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Portland Schools are closing an hour early today. The heavy wind and rain is supposed to begin at 2 pm. I've cancelled the Free Clinic for tonight. Looking forward to staying warm and cozy at home--everything is charged and ready to go.

Stay safe, friends!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's raining. . . and still kinda dark. . . . . .everything is closed. . . .they _really_ don't want people out and about -- which is probably a good thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, schools closed, fed gov't closed, businesses who follow the government schedule are closed, Metro (subway) closed, Metrobusses aren't running (wonder if my stepson had to go into work? Hmmmm).  Raining harder now, and wind is coming up here in Alexandria.  Barometer is still dropping...  I think the worst is going to go north of us, but we're still supposed to have plenty of storm.  Everyone stay safe!

Betsy


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Raining (I'm north of Baltimore city) rather steadily and my silly two year old golden retriever has refused to go out two times. I hope he's not waiting for the rain to stop!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> Raining (I'm north of Baltimore city) rather steadily and my silly two year old golden retriever has refused to go out two times. I hope he's not waiting for the rain to stop!


LOL! My dog used to refuse to go out in the rain. I used to have to force him down the steps.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's raining. . . and still kinda dark. . . . . .everything is closed. . . .they _really_ don't want people out and about -- which is probably a good thing.


I think it's a very good thing. Better to be safe than sorry as grandma used to say.

L


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah this is a good one.

I'm in Ashburn VA and we started getting a lot of wind and rain around 2 a.m. 

I left my bird feeders up to give all my backyard visitors as much time to eat before it gets really bad. Looks like I might have to bring them in soon.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I've taken a 1/2 day to get home before it hits. I'm in Northeastern PA and they preparing for the worst. Everyone be safe and you're in my prayers.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

What a way to start a week, eh??  I gotta say, aren't we glad we didn't live 100 years ago?? Without satellites, and advanced radar, etc., nobody would've seen this coming.

_*Good luck *_to all of you who are hunkering down. My fingers are crossed for my brethren (and sistren?) along the east coast, especially in my old stomping grounds.


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

A friend of mine living in Battery Park had to evacuate, and now she's in a 'matchbox-sized' hotel room near Times Square.

I feel bad for you, but she's really got nothing to do now except finish reading my book, so I guess there's a good side to everything


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jena H said:


> What a way to start a week, eh??  I gotta say, aren't we glad we didn't live 100 years ago?? Without satellites, and advanced radar, etc., nobody would've seen this coming.


I know this isn't the Book Corner, but your comment made me think of this book, which I really liked:



It's $11.99, but is one of the few Kindle books I was willing to spend that much on (I'm a paperback price kind of gal...).

Betsy


----------



## thaynes (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm in the DC metro and the rain is coming down pretty hard, but no strong winds yet. I'm charging every electronic gadget I own since some people in my area are already reporting power outages. We've had so many strong storms this summer that left us without power out that we're almost pros at this. I heard some forecasts saying we may be out of power until Election Day. Praying they're wrong.

Be safe everyone.


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

thaynes said:


> I'm in the DC metro and the rain is coming down pretty hard, but no strong winds yet. I'm charging every electronic gadget I own since some people in my area are already reporting power outages. We've had so many strong storms this summer that left us without power out that we're almost pros at this.* I heard some forecasts saying we may be out of power until Election Day*. Praying they're wrong.
> 
> Be safe everyone.


   

Very hopefully not.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Power outages _already_, Terri?? Whereabouts? It doesn't seem that bad in Fairfax County yet.

Though apparently I-395 is completely closed because somebody overturned a car in the rain.

I'm re-thinking the errands I was going to run this morning.... almost all of them can wait until Wednesday.... some of the roads around here have many large trees right next to them, and I worry about driving through there now since every major storm seems to bring down a couple of them. I'd rather it weren't across my car.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, Ed _took_ my car. 

So all I have here is his truck. Which is not ideal in weather being fairly light anyway and having all the weight on the front -- not the drive wheels in back.

He figured he'd have to go pick people up -- the folks who normally walk to the church to do the weekly collection counting -- and decided that it would be better to have more seats available.

Of course, there are parish vehicles he could use too, but my car IS safer for his commute.

And I wasn't planning on going anywhere anyway. . .and look. . . .I haven't. . . .here I am. . . . I've not even gotten out of my jammies yet!


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

We got word that both our NYC and WDC offices shut down.

Be safe out there, everyone.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know this isn't the Book Corner, but your comment made me think of this book, which I really liked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny - I was just thinking the same thing! Great book.. which shows how a storm creates havoc when they didn't have early warning systems.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Does not seem like a good thing to read _today_ though!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Stay safe everyone.  Hope it passes soon and with minimal damage/disruption.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Does not seem like a good thing to read _today_ though!


Yeah! I think it would freak me out!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Does not seem like a good thing to read _today_ though!


Why not, I read a book about airliner crashes while flying to Alaska!

Good luck to everyone in the affected area. Please stay home and inside and get lots of reading done. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

readingril said:


> Raining (I'm north of Baltimore city) rather steadily and my silly two year old golden retriever has refused to go out two times. I hope he's not waiting for the rain to stop!


There were times I had to grab an umbrella and go out with him, or he'd just sit on the stoop and do nothing.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Praying for those of you in the path of Hurricane Sandy.
Do your part to stay safe as well.  Those errands and such can wait.
Check in when you can so we know that you are OK.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Why not, I read a book about airliner crashes while flying to Alaska!


Yes. . . but. . .you're. . . . well. . . .you know. . . .


----------



## JamescCamp (Oct 18, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Does not seem like a good thing to read _today_ though!


Then, of course, there's the obvious one here:



This is also an excellent book - I was actually surprised how much I enjoyed it (don't remember why I was surprised, but I was).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

thaynes said:


> I'm in the DC metro and the rain is coming down pretty hard, but no strong winds yet. I'm charging every electronic gadget I own since some people in my area are already reporting power outages. We've had so many strong storms this summer that left us without power out that we're almost pros at this. I heard some forecasts saying we may be out of power until Election Day. Praying they're wrong.
> 
> Be safe everyone.


Our power hasn't flickered. Yet. But has Heather (LuvMy4Brats) been on this morning? She's on the Eastern Shore which has already been hit pretty hard.

We have had almost two inches since yesterday evening. I went to a meeting at 4 PM EDT last night; when I came out at 6:15 PM it was raining lightly. Heavier this morning and gusts of wind.

Betsy


----------



## Jennifer R P (Oct 19, 2012)

Raining pretty hard, wind's picking up. No power flickers yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Heather's been on FB. . .says satellite is out but power still good.


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

So far so good for us. We're in Fredericksburg and the rain is pretty mild and the wind is pretty mild. 

The hubby and the kids are home from school and work so we're enjoying a lazy day around here.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

I hope all of you in the path of Sandy/Frankenstorm will be safe! I imagine some of you have to evacuate, others must prepare to "hole up" in their own homes. Thinking good thoughts and sending prayers for everyone's safety!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Over here in Pittsburgh we've been having light rain for the past 24 hours.    They're saying we could get as much as a foot of snow before this is over. 

Keep safe, everyone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Ann!  

I'm going to merge this with the main Hurricane Sandy/Frankenstorm thread here..


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Our power hasn't flickered. Yet. But has Heather (LuvMy4Brats) been on this morning? She's on the Eastern Shore which has already been hit pretty hard.
> 
> We have had almost two inches since yesterday evening. I went to a meeting at 4 PM EDT last night; when I came out at 6:15 PM it was raining lightly. Heavier this morning and gusts of wind.
> 
> Betsy


I'm here..our satellite is going in and out and the rain has been heavy at times (we now have a river in our front yard) but so far, so good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for checking in!  I was worried.  The wind has just come up here...

Betsy


----------



## thaynes (Oct 18, 2012)

Susan in VA said:


> Power outages _already_, Terri?? Whereabouts? It doesn't seem that bad in Fairfax County yet.


Oxon Hill, MD, right near the National Harbor. Pretty far away from you in Fairfax County.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

thaynes said:


> Oxon Hill, MD, right near the National Harbor. Pretty far away from you in Fairfax County.


Ooh, my girlfriend lives over there; she bikes to National Harbor.

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

My sister lives in Lutherville, Md. Says it is very dark and there is a river in front of her house too - but so far so good with power..  Also my sister near Philly is ok so far.  Even my sister in Ohio has flood warnings.  Hard not to worry about family..


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, they are closing all major highways at 1pm in CT. I lost my chance to run up to Massachusetts. I'm being crazy and watching the power outage maps of the state.

Got my dinner all lined out if the power does go out...there's some ice cream that needs to be eaten before it melts.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Power outages _already_, Terri?? Whereabouts? It doesn't seem that bad in Fairfax County yet.


Virginia Dominion Power is reporting 4,800 without power currently. I'm guessing VA Beach area.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Does not seem like a good thing to read _today_ though!


Sure it does! It would inspire thoughts of "it could be so much worse" rather than the "woe is me" inspired by the news coverage.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a new school teacher in the house and the county schools are already closed tomorrow. I could hear her whooping and hollaring over me vacuum cleaning a floor away.

They are showing someone on the beach in OC - the poor birds can't even fly! 

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

JamescCamp said:


> Then, of course, there's the obvious one here:
> 
> 
> 
> This is also an excellent book - I was actually surprised how much I enjoyed it (don't remember why I was surprised, but I was).


The book that made Capt. Linda Greenlaw famous, and in which we also learned about the Bushes' living room furniture washing out to sea...

L


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Wishing all the best for the folks who have to face the storm, and SO glad that we moved from Maryland to Florida when we did!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Wishing all the best for the folks who have to face the storm, and SO glad that we moved from Maryland to Florida when we did!


Says the man whose (FL) house was electrified last week...  

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here in Maine, the wind is intensifying but that's about all here at home. The newspaper has some dramatic pictures of waves in York, Old Orchard, and East End Beach in Portland.

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Made another quick run to Target this am to get more bread, peanut butter & chocolate. All that Halloween candy was too much for me to resist. My kids went to school as scheduled this am, but were dismissed early. I wonder what tomorrow will bring....


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Most companies and schools in MA closed today. So far it's been a lot of wind and some bigger surf than usual, a few downed trees and a little flooding. Power is still on....for now. The lights flickered a bit ago, so probably just a matter of time. I live close to the harbor in Plymouth and have been watching the wind and waves pick up, tons of white caps.  Not sure if it will be getting much worse than this.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Says the man whose (FL) house was electrified last week...
> 
> L


It must've been because of my magnetic personality! 

Ugh. Wish everybody had an RV and could head inland!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Wishing all the best for the folks who have to face the storm, and SO glad that we moved from Maryland to Florida when we did!


Yeah, you won't ever have to worry about hurricanes in Florida.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike,

did I see you on FB that you were staying on the boat to keep it safe?  

Barometer keeps dropping here...

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Yeah, you won't ever have to worry about hurricanes in Florida.


Ha! Yeah, they have 'em here, but all I know is that I went through a full-blown one (Isabelle) and X-number of tropical storms in MD. So I'll take my chances here where it's currently 76 degrees and sunny...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well the weather radar is showing yellow and green rain only here. . .so that's actually pretty mild. . . . .it's the orange and red patches you have to watch out for.  'Course in the mountains it's mauve and periwinkle -- which means it's rather more solid precipitation, if you get my 'drift'. Ha!  

Seriously, the rain is coming down steadily, but not particularly hard.  It's been breezy, but nothing unmanageable. . . .looks worse at the shore -- which is where all the reporters are -- standing on boardwalks while getting practically knocked over by the wind and nearly invisible because of the rain on the camera lens. . . .and they tell us we should stay indoors!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...
> 
> Barometer keeps dropping here...
> 
> Betsy


They're predicting that as Sandy comes ashore, there will be record-setting low barometric readings for NJ.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sadly. . . it doesn't seem to be stopping the political robocalls.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Do not know if this has been posted in this thread yet or not -- if so apologies.

For those of you that lived through Irene this might give you some insight into what you are facing -- it looks like its going to be bad.
This is an interactive overlay of Irene and Sandy on the same scale map.

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204840504578086290411855054.html#project%3DSLIDER_1027SANDY%26articleTabs%3Dinteractive

Grab the slider bar and move it left and right -- Left is Irene -- Right is Sandy.

HANG ON FOLKS!! Check in as you can. Prayers being lifted for you.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

All hunkered down here in Central CT. They say we'll get hammered overnight. We have had officials say this will be catastrophic, very very bad, unlike anything in the history of our state. All very unsettling. I am praying for shoreline people.  So far we have very little rain but a fair amount of wind and it is picking up. 

All trucks were banned from the roads at 11am. Highways were shut down at 1 though I live fairly close to one and if I stop and try to listen I can still hear traffic. 

We have gas so we can still cook. We will still have hot running water so long as the area water department doesn't flood and it shouldn't. No heat though it shouldn't get too cold.

Everyone has a loaded up charged up kindle. We can recharge in cars if need be. My boys had a birthday party yesterday so they also have plenty of new things to keep them busy. I may turn our kitchen into an art zone tomorrow. It is very bright in there during the day. 

I predict we will do fine.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

swolf said:


> Over here in Pittsburgh we've been having light rain for the past 24 hours. They're saying we could get as much as a foot of snow before this is over.
> 
> Keep safe, everyone.


Any wind? My cousin who is in Washington Co., 40 miles south of Pittsburgh, near Charleroi told me at 1:00 that they have been having howling winds since yesterday with pounding rain! And that they were predicted to get 60 mph winds and 10+ inches of rain.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

CrystalStarr said:


> We have had officials say this will be catastrophic, very very bad, unlike anything in the history of our state. All very unsettling.
> .....
> I predict we will do fine.


Unfortunately the politics have gotten to where they have to act like every storm is going to be Katrina, just in case....although this one definitely seems to have potential....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm sitting here in north Jersey watching reports about how bad the storm surge could be in NYC tonight while listening to the wind starting to howl pretty consistently outside now, and just saw a Facebook post from my aunt in Chicago that Lake Michigan is producing 20-foot waves on the south shore as Sandy and the other 2 weather systems are interacting such that the cold front from the west is being blocked and resulting in a strong northerly wind blowing down the length of the lake.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the weather guy just uttered the dreaded "s" word. . . .and not in regards to mountain precip, but in regard to possible precip in the middle of the night 'round here. 

My brother (West Orange, NJ) was on FB with me when his power went. . . . . .

My son (Bloomfield, NJ) has run out of Chedder Cheese combos!   On the plus side, he's enjoying watching the CNN weather guys lose their ball caps in the wind.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, the weather guy just uttered the dreaded "s" word. . . .and not in regards to mountain precip, but in regard to possible precip in the middle of the night 'round here.


Aw crap, I was hoping I had misheard that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

He did say he didn't think there would be accumulation. . . . . . .


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I've got a blizzard warning for higher elevations (2000+). And there is a photo floating around Facebook that claims to be taken earlier today depicting a snowy Skyline Drive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They've closed the Chesapeake Bay Bridge.  So if you're on the Eastern Shore, you're staying there. . . . . and if you are trying to get there:  not happening.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My son (Bloomfield, NJ) has run out of Chedder Cheese combos!  On the plus side, he's enjoying watching the CNN weather guys lose their ball caps in the wind.


He sounds like my 20 year old who I haven't seen since last night. He packed for the volunteer fire station and took extra undies with him. LOL


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . .
> 
> My son (Bloomfield, NJ) has run out of Chedder Cheese combos!  On the plus side, he's enjoying watching the CNN weather guys lose their ball caps in the wind.


The End is Nigh when you run out of Cheddar Cheese Combos!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have learned, however, that he has plenty of Rugelach -- from Costco. . . so I am confident he will survive.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's getting windier here...roll call everyone!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gusts of wind and dropping barometer here in Alexandria....

Betsy


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm here, about 115,000-120,000 in CT w/o power though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The lights just blinked three times...

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Still have power, though it's gone off a few times for about a minute each time.  Lots of rain, fairly windy.  Things on the deck that I thought were heavy enough to stay put are starting to blow around.  Might be time for some additional battening down.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Still have power here in upstate NY, the wind is kicking up though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Our lights have flickered a few times, but that's about it. Fairly windy and the rain is getting heavy.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It is raining hard, windy, and dark. One screen has blown out on the porch. We have a transformer down the street and I hear it making an ominous noise but so far the lights are still on. 

I am glad to be here with my KB friends!

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> It is raining hard, windy, and dark. One screen has blown out on the porch. We have a transformer down the street and I hear it making an ominous noise but so far the lights are still on.
> 
> I am glad to be here with my KB friends!
> 
> L


Stay with us Leslie! How are the dogs handling the storm?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Stay with us Leslie! How are the dogs handling the storm?


Monday is oblivious, Dempsey is a little nervous. We can put his Thundershirt on if necessary.

The cat is staying close to me and I am parked at the computer. If the power goes out, I have two computers, both fully charged, plus the MiFi hotspot that I brought home from the Free Clinic (and got chastised for doing so...never mind that I am the person who pays the monthly bill!) so I can get on the Internet. You'll have reports from me.

L


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Ruby296 said:


> Still have power here in upstate NY, the wind is kicking up though.


Where are you in upstate NY? I'm from upstate and still have family in various locations in NY.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Stay safe, everyone. I've been through some monster hurricanes, but nothing like this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lights blinked twice. . . . but dinner is just about cooked so we're good.  It was enough, though, that the Tivo's have to reboot.   

Will hang in here as long as possible. . . .got the laptop for a while and the phone hotspot if we go off completely . . .but will have to use it sparingly. . . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Had one very brief power blip an hour or so ago, but so far hanging in here. Winds near 30mph with gusts near 50mph, but so far rain has stayed light to moderate (which I believe is the tendency for the north side of such a storm?). A stream across the street from me has overflowed its banks, but since it's probably very close to sea level to begin with, that may be more storm surge effect than rainfall accumulation.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We've had 3 1/4 inches rain in the last 24 hours....

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's dark and very windy and we hear sirens in the background....meanwhile, I am plugging away on Paperwhite for Dummies. Nothing like a big project to keep the mind occupied and off the weather. LOL.

L


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Be careful out there, everyone!  I cannot believe how huge this storm is.  I am in Chicago and I can see it!  And that is not a joke.  The outer bands are actually crossing over Lake Michigan, so when I look east I can see towering clouds.  Of course, we might get a little wind and some waves in Lake Michigan, but nothing like the east coast.  So, really, buckle up and keep your heads down out there.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The Port of Portland and the Port of Portsmouth have both been closed, so if you were planning on sailing in tonight, you are s&*t out of luck.  

To be honest, I've lived here for 32+ years but I am not sure I've ever heard them say the Port of Portland is closed. They've closed the Jetport and the Mall but the Port? This is a first.

L


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Monday is oblivious, Dempsey is a little nervous. We can put his Thundershirt on if necessary.
> 
> The cat is staying close to me and I am parked at the computer. If the power goes out, I have two computers, both fully charged, plus the MiFi hotspot that I brought home from the Free Clinic (and got chastised for doing so...never mind that I am the person who pays the monthly bill!) so I can get on the Internet. You'll have reports from me.
> 
> L


We are glued to coverage on CNN. It is hard to fathom the wide range of this storm! Apparently all the power is out in Atlantic Jersey!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

balaspa said:


> I am in Chicago and I can see it! And that is not a joke. The outer bands are actually crossing over Lake Michigan, so when I look east I can see towering clouds.


Cool! Can you take pictures?


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Still have power here in Howard County (although BGE is reporting 10,000+ without around here).  Lights flashed twice this afternoon, but nothing since.  Oldest son is in Savage and he still has power as well.  Did have a few more times of the lights flashing.  

Almost six inches of rain in our gauge.

No trees down, but a couple of decent size branches hanging in the tree now.

Left work (BWI area) around 1:00 this afternoon and 95 was about as empty as I have ever seen it.

Even more surprising, we haven't lost satellite signal except for about 5 second earlier this afternoon.

Just had a good laugh at Ava Maria (WBAL weather) using a sandbag on her feet to keep from blowing away in Ocean City.

Hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> We are glued to coverage on CNN. It is hard to fathom the wide range of this storm! Apparently all the power is out in Atlantic Jersey!


That's where my Dad is. He's got a wood stove in case the temps drop, and he can probably cook on it if he has to. He's very self-sufficient, but he is 93. He can only get around on his electric scooter. Hopefully, if he stays inside, the battery will last.

Not good. I'm worried.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

I've heard of the Thundershirt for dogs.  I have a friend with a couple of dogs who get nervous in storms, so I'd be interested to know if the Thundershirt works.

And yes, I can't believe how huge this storm is.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm in Gettysburg, PA, 50 miles from Baltimore, which is getting slammed. I left work at 11:30 a.m. when the wind and rain picked up. 

Right now the wind is a steady 40-50 mph. Everything is creaking and roaring outside. Every once in a while I go out on the deck to watch the wind toss the tree branches.

Weather.com says we'll have heavy rain starting at 10 p.m. until daylight. 

My big decision was whether to put the car in the garage or leave it in the driveway. I left it outside. If the power goes out, I won't be able to get the car out of the garage.

Stay safe everybody, especially if you live on the coast.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jena H said:


> I've heard of the Thundershirt for dogs. I have a friend with a couple of dogs who get nervous in storms, so I'd be interested to know if the Thundershirt works.
> 
> And yes, I can't believe how huge this storm is.


Go over to the Adopting a Rescue Poodle thread to read more about Thundershirts. We've been discussing them there.

Meanwhile, here at home it looks like the Internet just went out (electricity is still on). I have switched to the MiFi hotspot.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . .we still have power, but Ed decided it was a good time to put a fire in the wood stove.  So we're quite toasty.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I know this isn't the Book Corner, but your comment made me think of this book, which I really liked:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I just bought this...LOL. Even if the power goes out, my PW has a light for reading!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . . I don't mind that they pre-empted all the stupid afternoon shows with storm coverage. . . . but. . . . it's Monday. . . . I hope they don't pre-empt Castle! 

Of course, if the power's gone by then the point is moot. . . but still!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> So I just bought this...LOL. Even if the power goes out, my PW has a light for reading!
> 
> L


It's a really good book....warning (maybe I should have said this earlier): it's got some grim parts...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm already tired of reporters STANDING IN WATER to broadcast their pieces.  For example, Sam Champion, ABC, in New York reported from New York Harbor, standing in the water.  Well, duh.  Isn't there supposed to be water in the harbor?  Show me water up to your knees on the sidewalk and you've got a story.

Same thing about a reporter I saw in Rehobeth, DE.  She was standing in the surf pointing up at the Boardwalk behind her...

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

HAGrant said:


> . If the power goes out, I won't be able to get the car out of the garage.


If your problem is the garage door opener - there should be a latch that allows you to open the door using the handle (without power). I think I would want my car inside in case things start flying around out there! Just sayin...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My son is enjoying laughing at the people who keep losing their ball caps in the wind as well.

Though I will say, the one reporter I saw in Rehobeth was standing on a road that had water up to her knees.

Then there's Pat whatsisname who wears the goofy yellow hat.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am reading/listening to *Boardwalk Empire* about Atlantic City, and from the pictures on the New York Times it looks like Atlantic City is about to become one with the sea....

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have seen some legitimate pictures.  There's no doubt there's flooding.

I saw one reporter get knocked on his butt by a big wave while he set up.  He reported it by saying "look what happened to me."  (They had it on a long shot that I guess they had planned to combine with the report.)  He neglected to mention the producer standing next to him who went completely under water twice.  Sheesh.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am reading/listening to *Boardwalk Empire* about Atlantic City, and from the pictures on the New York Times it looks like Atlantic City is about to become one with the sea....
> 
> L


But, as of a few minutes ago. . . . according to the NBC report. . . .they still had electricity on the Boardwalk. . . not that it was possible to _get_ there if you weren't there already.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

bce said:


> Just had a good laugh at Ava Maria (WBAL weather) using a sandbag on her feet to keep from blowing away in Ocean City.


Oh yes....my daughter has to call me to the TV whenever she is on.



Ann in Arlington said:


> I hope they don't pre-empt Castle! :
> 
> Of course, if the power's gone by then the point is moot. . . but still!


The preview looks soooooo good. Guess I'll have to look for it on demand later in the week. Sigh.

rain has lightened up a bit...I think the wind is next!

Going I can get hubby to drive me to work tomorrow. Lucky to have been off today!

via me, my Droid, & Tapatalk


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

HAGrant said:


> My big decision was whether to put the car in the garage or leave it in the driveway. I left it outside. If the power goes out, I won't be able to get the car out of the garage.


Take a good look at the inside of your door. Mine has a cord in the middle that you can pull to disengage the garage door opener, so you can open it the old-fashioned way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Local NBC station here says it's now a "nor'easter" not a hurricane.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . here's a question. . . .they keep making a big point, when talking about all the things that are closed, of saying Broadway is dark. . . . . but I thought theaters were dark on Monday anyway as a rule?


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello from Northwest NJ!!!

Rain all day and some crazy winds here where I live, but we seem to be in a bit of a lull in the last hour or so. (I'll take it!)

We've had some lights flicker a couple of times as well. 

Stay safe my fellow East Coast KBers!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Jena H said:


> Where are you in upstate NY? I'm from upstate and still have family in various locations in NY.


Hi Jena, I'm in the Binghamton area. Where are your family members living? Just got word that schools are closed tomorrow.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

NanD said:


> Take a good look at the inside of your door. Mine has a cord in the middle that you can pull to disengage the garage door opener, so you can open it the old-fashioned way.


The cord on my garage door is bright orange, you can't miss it. If yours has the cord, just push the metal hook that the cord is attached to back up into position & you'll be good to go when the power is restored.


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Ruby296 said:


> Hi Jena, I'm in the Binghamton area. Where are your family members living? Just got word that schools are closed tomorrow.


Ah, good ol' Binghamton. I have siblings in Rochester, Syracuse, Clinton, and 'downstate' in Highland. We grew up not far from Syracue (smack in Finger Lakes). Brother & Sis-in-law went to Oneonta, so we've been pretty much all around that part of New York. I've been in touch with some of them, and as you say, schools are closed and everyone is doing their best hunkering. They're much more used to snowstorms than hurricanes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I'm heading to bed for the night.  Now power issues so far. . . .though a little bit ago a transformer blew on the next street over. . . . .

We'll see what the morning brings!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

In Northern Virginia, the worst will be over by morning...  if we keep power through the night, we should be okay.  But those photos from NJ/NY look scary.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Jena H said:


> Ah, good ol' Binghamton. I have siblings in Rochester, Syracuse, Clinton, and 'downstate' in Highland. We grew up not far from Syracue (smack in Finger Lakes). Brother & Sis-in-law went to Oneonta, so we've been pretty much all around that part of New York. I've been in touch with some of them, and as you say, schools are closed and everyone is doing their best hunkering. They're much more used to snowstorms than hurricanes.


I grew up in Cooperstown, & my best friend lives in Oneonta. Went to grad school at Syracuse, now there's a place w/horrendous snowfall! I also lived downstate in Westchester County. Im pretty sure I've seen signs for Highland during my travels back & forth.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Power out, my street and the lots on the opposite side are one large body of water -- probably the storm surge flowing up through all the streams and marshes around here. Lights still on a block away, just to rub it in.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9330 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Power out, my street and the lots on the opposite side are one large body of water -- probably the storm surge flowing up through all the streams and marshes around here. Lights still on a block away, just to rub it in.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9330 using Tapatalk


Stay warm, and husband that Blackberry battery!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . . I don't mind that they pre-empted all the stupid afternoon shows with storm coverage. . . . but. . . . it's Monday. . . . I hope they don't pre-empt Castle!
> 
> Of course, if the power's gone by then the point is moot. . . but still!


FYI, most of my regular Monday shows (on CBS) have been repeats, because of the storm. If ABC is doing the same, you won't miss a new episode.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Power out, my street and the lots on the opposite side are one large body of water -- probably the storm surge flowing up through all the streams and marshes around here. Lights still on a block away, just to rub it in.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9330 using Tapatalk


Stay safe and warm! Happy PW reading.


----------



## Harriet Schultz (Jan 3, 2012)

Southern Maine, except for right along the coast, isn't too bad. We even still have power, despite a flicker a couple of hours ago, but it looks like NY/NJ have taken a big hit. That dangling crane high over 57th street is very scary.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We just checked ABC and the Castle episode that started is a new one.  So if you have power and enjoy Castle, you might get a new episode tonight.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Specialist Brett Hyde, 3rd US Infantry Regiment (The Old Guard) walks his post at The Tomb of the Unknown Soldier today.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yikes. Allentown PA here. Gust to 60. Power is in and out.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Ruby296 said:


> The cord on my garage door is bright orange, you can't miss it. If yours has the cord, just push the metal hook that the cord is attached to back up into position & you'll be good to go when the power is restored.


Thanks, everybody, for the tips about garage doors. My 1959 door doesn't have a cord. It does have a handle, so it must be possible to open it manually, although I've never been able to do it. I put the car inside just in case.

Lots of wild wind and rain here in Gettysburg, but no power outages so far. I feel for the people in NYC... it looks bad up there.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Another 3-4 hours until the high winds are supposed to start moving away from this area, and so far we still have power.  

Folks up north, stay warm and dry!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

HAGrant said:


> Thanks, everybody, for the tips about garage doors. My 1959 door doesn't have a cord. It does have a handle, so it must be possible to open it manually, although I've never been able to do it. I put the car inside just in case.
> 
> Lots of wild wind and rain here in Gettysburg, but no power outages so far. I feel for the people in NYC... it looks bad up there.


DH remembers an old garage door where a handle above the door was pulled down to unlatch the mechanism so that the door could then be lifted.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Annalog said:


> DH remembers an old garage door where a handle above the door was pulled down to unlatch the mechanism so that the door could then be lifted.


LOL. I hope the power stays on so I don't have to learn anything new about my house...

Looks like flooding in lower Manhattan and the NJ coastline. We're very lucky here in PA.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow, I've been listening to storm updates all day. It sure does sound like a huge mess! And now it's getting cold on top of everything else!

There are some great YouTube videos out there of some of the more spectacular storm footage, this page lists four of them:

http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2012/10/29/youtube_is_telling_us_what_twitter_can_t_right_now.html

I'm anxious to hear about the flooded subway system, I can imagine the damage saltwater could do to all that equipment.

Over 4 million without power now, that is mind-boggling!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Very, very scary storm. I hope everyone has found their way to somewhere safe.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . here's a question. . . .they keep making a big point, when talking about all the things that are closed, of saying Broadway is dark. . . . . but I thought theaters were dark on Monday anyway as a rule?


no.... some shows perform on Mondays. i'm fretting about this storm and hoping that my apartment is okay when i get home and that i can actually get home on friday night/saturday morning.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I certainly hope everyone is OK - from those of you on the coast to those being buried in snow.  Stay warm, dry and safe - and check in when you can ....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Good morning from southern Maine,

We have power at this end of the street but the other end of the street is dark, according to my husband. It rained off and on all night but the wind seemed to die down after midnight. I am worried about New York City but even with the weather, my New York Times was delivered to my Kindle right on schedule.

Portland schools are closed.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am very lucky.  Mom's house has power, satellite, phone, only a couple inches of snow, and still coming down.  Judge called before 6.  He has a foot of snow.  No power.  No Internet or cable.  I have spent the last three hours canceling court cases.  Not sure what his secretary is doing.  Errrr.  She was asleep when I called her.  LOL.  
Lots of folks without power.  One of the deputies I spoke with said the roads are horrible.  
Be safe if you have to go out.  
deb


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

telracs said:


> no.... some shows perform on Mondays. i'm fretting about this storm and hoping that my apartment is okay when i get home and that i can actually get home on friday night/saturday morning.


Yikes! Hope all is ok when you get back!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Power good but no internet...off to a funeral.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

We seemed to survive the worst of it here in the S. Tier of NY. Power flickered during the night a few times but that's about it. Schools are closed today.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Just heard from our son on Long Island.  His area doesn't seem to have much damage and his power was only out for about 12 hours.  Still off work today, but expects to go in tomorrow.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

telracs said:


> no.... some shows perform on Mondays. i'm fretting about this storm and hoping that my apartment is okay when i get home and that i can actually get home on friday night/saturday morning.


Hope your home will be okay and that you will be able to get back there by the weekend!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for checking in everyone - we worry about our extended family.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Good to hear from all of you Northerners who made it out safe. I hope power comes back soon for you guys. If anything new happens, keep us updated.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Water has receded. Still no power. Finally got some sleep this morning as the winds died down to 20mph.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9330 using Tapatalk


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

5 to 12 more inches of snow predicted for my area thru tomorrow afternoon.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

All good here in Alexandria; power blinked, but still have internet.

Thinking of everyone!  Hope to hear from some of the New York folks, like RandiRogue and mlewis...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

All is good here in my neck of the woods. Power blinked off and on several times, but never stayed off too long.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And we're back! We had a funeral to attend today and then went to lunch with the family so have only just gotten back to the house. . .the internet is back. (Duh!) Don't know exactly when it came back -- I was supposed to get a text message but didn't. Off to see if the cable went out before, during or after _Castle_ aired.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

That's if it even aired. Although I suppose Castle airs late enough that your local news wouldn't be having a special report on Sandy. We missed our 8 o'clock shows so the local news could keep telling us what we already knew.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> That's if it even aired. Although I suppose Castle airs late enough that your local news wouldn't be having a special report on Sandy. We missed our 8 o'clock shows so the local news could keep telling us what we already knew.


The local ABC station had indicated that it would be aired -- they stopped with the wall to wall weather reports at 8 p.m.

The local NBC station, on the other hand, _was_ pre-empting but kept posting the alternate channels that would have the regular programming.


----------



## 28612 (Dec 7, 2010)

Was traveling yesterday ... well, yesterday and Sunday, trying to get from the Novelists, Inc., conference in NY back to Ky.

What amazed me was the cancellations as far west as all Cleveland flights, many to other Ohio cities. Those boards were full of red "cancelled" signs.

After 5 tries to get out Sunday via NY, Conn. & Mass. airports, my friend Judith Arnold took me home to her house overnight, then drove me (3 hours roundtrip in the rain -- bless her!) to the Manchester, NH airport. Was on the last plane out of there Mon. morning. Reached Chicago, then standby back to Dayton, Ohio & very glad to be on that flight because several later flights were dropped.

This was all very minor inconvenience. I was safe, comfortable, dry, warm and even (mostly) had Internet <wg> -- my thoughts are with those folks who are not safe, comfortable, dry & warm!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Heard from my brother that while they are without power, it was not really as bad as they were making it out to be.  He said he has weathered worse storms back when the lived closer to where I am and up near Milwaukee.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just got a message from my husband that the Internet has been restored at home. Hooray!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Glad that we're hearing good news from people!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I just got a message from my husband that the Internet has been restored at home. Hooray!
> 
> L


Leslie, did you make your scheduled trip to somewhere in NY today?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Leslie, did you make your scheduled trip to somewhere in NY today?


I need to be in Albany at 1 pm on Thursday. I will either leave early Thursday am and drive--or, if the weather is good and I am organized, I may leave tomorrow afternoon and drive to spend the night with my sister and her family in western Massachusetts. That would break up the drive for me. We'll see...

L


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I am very thankful we didn't lose power, as I have a fair number of co-workers that did, a couple of which are barely finished baling water out of their basements, but still don't have electric.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

*sigh* 2nd night of going to bed with no power -- hopefully tomorrow?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

NogDog said:


> *sigh* 2nd night of going to bed with no power -- hopefully tomorrow?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9330 using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry I was not on this thread DURING the storm.  I was reading it Sunday night.  Slept until mid-afternoon on Monday and Tuesday.  I never left my apartment on Monday and was glued to local TV, facebook and email.  Never lost power.  I had a lantern ready -- one that I bought 4 years ago that still had the same 8 D batteries (never used) -- surprised that it still works.

We were lucky.  Power outages in Manhattan were below West 31st St. and East 39th St.  I'm in the West 50s.

Took a walk Tuesday evening and saw the infamous W 57th St. crane hanging from a few blocks west of it.  No cars or pedestrians allowed east of 8th Ave. (crane is between 7th and 6th).  Lots of emergency vehicles on those blocks.

Many restaurants were open Tuesday.  

We don't know when the subway trains will start up.

NogDog, hope your power is back on before you wake up!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for checking in mlewis!  Glad all is well with you.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thinking of all of you and glad to read you are okay.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pretty much back to normal here this morning.  No major damage in our neighborhood.  Ed went to work at the usual time.  We have power and internet.  No heat. . .but that's because I haven't turned the furnace on.   I'm hoping the temps will go up a bit over the next few days and we can put that off a while longer.  Meanwhile, it's reasonably comfortable downstairs where we keep the wood stove going. . . . . I think I'll bake some brownies, too, and let the oven heat up the upstairs.


----------



## thaynes (Oct 18, 2012)

Made it through without even a flicker, which is weird for my area. Normally, someone can sneeze really hard and our power goes out. We lost power for two days with Deracho. I had a feeling that my area wasn't going to get hit hard despite all the gloom and doom predictions. I am surprised at the places that got slammed but were not expecting to be greatly effected.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I live in Indiana, but with lots of family in the Maryland and New Jersey areas. Family made it out ok. Some damage, but overall very fortunate. Interesting thing is that as the storm moved inland, even Lake Michigan had 24' waves!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Sorry I was not on this thread DURING the storm. I was reading it Sunday night. Slept until mid-afternoon on Monday and Tuesday. I never left my apartment on Monday and was glued to local TV, facebook and email. Never lost power. I had a lantern ready -- one that I bought 4 years ago that still had the same 8 D batteries (never used) -- surprised that it still works.
> 
> We were lucky. Power outages in Manhattan were below West 31st St. and East 39th St. I'm in the West 50s.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you're okay, Marti!

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey folks -- a little perspective on the numbers.

I work for an electric utility in the midwest -- yes we have dispatched crews to the eastern seaboard (I believe ours are headed into NJ -- actually some were already there -- pre-staged before the storm -- more on the way).

The latest update I got from our Emergency Response folks this morning was that there was some 6.25 million customers still out as of this morning.

The thing a lot of folks overlook is this is 6.25 million *CUSTOMERS* - yeah a lot of those are businesses but a lot of those are also households where it affects 4 or 5 or 7 or 8 PEOPLE or apartment complexes or nursing homes or assisted living centers, etc. where power is included and 1 CUSTOMER may mean several HUNDRED PEOPLE.

The estimates usually used by our folks indicate that a good rule of thumb (at least in our area) might be to multiply customers by 2.5 - 3 to get people - so you are actually looking at somewhere near 15 to 19 million *PEOPLE* without power&#8230;.
I suspect that multiplier may be much higher for the eastern seaboard because of the higher population density so these numbers are likely on the light side!

Or to put it in a little different perspective - somewhere in the vicinity of *6 percent of the population of the US* is without power right now due to that storm&#8230;.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

marti-  glad things are okay by you.  i was wondering if the crane was close to where you live/I work.  but i guess the area near there is not quarantined.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tip10 said:


> Hey folks -- a little perspective on the numbers.
> 
> I work for an electric utility in the midwest -- yes we have dispatched crews to the eastern seaboard (I believe ours are headed into NJ -- actually some were already there -- pre-staged before the storm -- more on the way).
> 
> ...


I suspect my father is one of that 6%. He lives pretty close to the coast in NJ. Thanks for those numbers.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> The thing a lot of folks overlook is this is 6.25 million *CUSTOMERS* - yeah a lot of those are businesses but a lot of those are also households where it affects 4 or 5 or 7 or 8 PEOPLE or apartment complexes or nursing homes or assisted living centers, etc. where power is included and 1 CUSTOMER may mean several HUNDRED PEOPLE.


Thanks, Tip10. I was explaining this to DD during the storm, and it's good to have "official" multiplier numbers to back up my estimates. 

Ann, I think you should bake an extra batch of brownies and we'll have it delivered to NogDog.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I am happy to say that it by passed me, just some rain and some wind.  I had gone through all the preparation in advance.  In my case not buying any food. Last outage I had just purchased a months supply of food the day of the outage and lost it all.  Ouch!

Sorry for those who received the brunt instead of me.  Power outages and floods are just depressing, and more.

The expectation was so bad that my power company called me up to let me know that the storm was coming and to expect a power outage. That never happened before, and I was so grateful to have received the warning.  Time to prepare makes a bad thing a little better.


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I just wanted to share this virtual trick or treating event for kids who are stuck inside this Halloween from the hurricane - they have an opportunity to get some free ebooks. More donations from children's authors are also being accepted if you can provide a mobi and epub file - this event is for Halloween only.

http://www.examiner.com/article/free-virtual-trick-or-trick-event-for-nyc-kids-stuck-inside-this-halloween


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Ann, I think you should bake an extra batch of brownies and we'll have it delivered to NogDog.


Well, I just heard from my brother in West Orange. His power is gone. . .and he's not expecting it back any time soon. Since we're going up on Friday for their show (the theater does have electricity), he asked if we could buy a generator and bring it. He says the HD gets them in up there and they're sold out in minutes. They're more easily found down here though, so we'll do that. . .he'd rather not lose the $1000 dollars of food in his freezers.

I might bring him some brownies too. . . . . he put a funny picture up on FB: he has my mothers old Corningware percolator coffee pot and posted a "anyone know what this is?" shot. . . .of course I knew. . .and also knew why he had it on his stove: he's got gas and having the old percolator means he can make his coffee in the morning even without electricity!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

We lost power Monday afternoon and as of 2 PM today PSE&G still doesn't know when it will be restored. Today is my first day I can get back in the office and have access to the internet. Fortunately, after Irene hit last year and left a foot of water in our basement, we got an emergency power supply for the sump pump so it is still running. But we have no electricity or heat right now, and the emergency battery for the sump pump can't run forever. Honestly, I'm surprised it has lasted this long. 

At least my Kindle is fully charged!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

telracs said:


> marti- glad things are okay by you. i was wondering if the crane was close to where you live/I work. but i guess the area near there is not quarantined.


Since Monday when the crane collapsed, 57th has been blocked off to traffic and pedestrians from 8th Ave. to 5th Ave. I think that is still in effect. People who live on the crane block were told to evacuate, I think forced to evacuate.

Just saw the Mayor's latest press conference. I think they are putting very limited transportation back into service between today and tomorrow. Very limited and nothing below 34th Street. They expect trains that run under the East River (between Queens and Manhattan) not to be ready until the weekend.

Has anyone noticed the sign language woman at Mayor Bloomberg's press conferences? There was a different woman today and she is something with all the expressions on her face. The Mayor was miffed near the end about a question. Sign woman got all these angry looks on her face while signing as he talked.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just read this about the trains for tomorrow and notice that there is one train, the N from Ditmars Blvd. Queens (Astoria on Queens end of the line) will be going under the East River to Manhattan. Just wanted to correct myself!

http://www.ny1.com/content/top_stories/171615/detailed-list-of-limited-metro-north--lirr--subway-service

Telracs, I noticed that a lot of restaurants were open on Tuesday while I was out. Even the Thailand restaurant and the Turkish one on 10th between 56th/57th were open and busy last night. They were closed Sunday night.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Still no power in my building (nor in the building where I work). Visiting a co-worker right now to charge up assorted devices, hang out with him and his dog, and pick up a few sundries whenever we head back (including matches or a lighter so I can light my stove!).


----------



## MalloryMoutinho (Aug 24, 2012)

Woohoo...just got my power back!

Anybody miss me?

No? I didn't think so lol.

Anywho, I hope everyone else affected can soon get back to normalcy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a reminder to make your donation to the Red Cross. I just did. A lot of people are going to need a lot of help.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Grrr...

My lights just flicked on for a second, but now it's been 10 minutes of darkness again (okay: of twilight). Hope the crews don't stop working when it gets completely dark.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9330 using Tapatalk


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Hopeful you get electricity soon, Nog!,

I have a friend that lives in Clifton, are you near there?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Anyone near southern West Virginia? I haven't heard from my Dad since Monday night. Gas stations were already out of gas then. I've researched around and it sounds like his county was one of the hardest hit with the blizzard. But I can't reach him by his phone, the cell phone, or my step-mother's work. I've called the "local" newspaper and TV station, they are an hour away so couldn't tell me more. I tried calling the non-emergency police number and can't reach anyone. I tried their church and get nothing there too. The power company expects that 90% of his county will have power by tomorrow night.

These guys got hit pretty hard by the derecho too. We were on our way to Dad's when the storm hit, we made it- a few hours late though. He lost everything but power with that storm so I'm staying optimistic.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Liz, what county is your dad in?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

leslieray said:


> Hopeful you get electricity soon, Nog!,
> 
> I have a friend that lives in Clifton, are you near there?


Power has now been on for almost an hour, after one other false start of less than 5 minutes.  

The southern corner of Clifton touches the norther corner of Lyndhurst (where I live).


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

That's great news, NogDog!!! Welcome back to the world as it begins anew in your area! 

Best wishes, Liz. I hope you can gain contact with your Dad soon.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Liz, I found a site listing predicted power restoration times for the counties in WV.  
I can't link from my iPad but I can look at it for you.  
Half of our staff in one of our counties is without power and 100% in the other I work in.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Nog, you any where near West Orange?  That's where my brother is and he's been out since mid morning Monday.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

At my mom's we only had three inches.  Just across the county the judge had 18 inches.  The other county I work in had over two feet and more in the higher elevations.  
One of our attorneys built a new beautiful log home on a mountain outside of Elkins.  She finally made it out yesterday to a hotel.  She swears she is never going back.  LOL.  She has over three feet.  
deb


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

drenee said:


> Liz, what county is your dad in?


He lives in Wyoming Co.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Liz, I sent you a PM.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hey Nog, you any where near West Orange? That's where my brother is and he's been out since mid morning Monday.


West Orange is 3 suburbs west of me. I'd assume they had the same proliferation of downed wires from trees/branches as we did. I'd guess not much if any flooding issues, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> West Orange is 3 suburbs west of me. I'd assume they had the same proliferation of downed wires from trees/branches as we did. I'd guess not much if any flooding issues, though.


I just looked it up on a map. . . .you're not too far away at all!

You should come to Bloomfield College on Friday night to see _Oliver!_. . . . I'll be there.  

(Full disclosure: the production is being put on by the Montclair Operetta Club, of which my brother is the President, in the Theatre of which my son is the manager.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Finally got a hold of my father. He's been without power since Monday afternoon and now he's about out of wood for his wood stove. He's got plenty of canned goods and a gas stove, so that's okay. The power people were out there this morning checking on the transformer so he's hoping he'll have power back by tomorrow.

He's in Eatontown, NJ.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Heh...I've got a feeling I'll be working late tomorrow night, since we've basically been shut down since early evening Monday (but it looks like the office may have power now, too).


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> Has anyone noticed the sign language woman at Mayor Bloomberg's press conferences? There was a different woman today and she is something with all the expressions on her face. The Mayor was miffed near the end about a question. Sign woman got all these angry looks on her face while signing as he talked.


I took a few courses in sign language, and facial expressions are a big part of it. I got some poor marks due to my usual deadpan expressions.

I have a friend in lower Manhattan. She's just like on Gilligan's Island: 'No phone, no lights, no motor car'. Her landline phone doesn't work, internet out, power out -- and she lives on the 11th floor of her building. I checked and apparently Verizon's office flooded and they have damage to both their batteries and generators -- hence the 'no phone'. She has a gas oven, so can still cook, however.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Everyone - To add just a little teeny bit of levity - think we'll have a baby boom next summer?


I bet you're right! NewJersey's population is going to explode!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I bet you're right! NewJersey's population is going to explode!


Oh c***, just what the most densely populated state in the union does _not_ need. The road system can't handle the people we have now. 

PS: I have a gas oven/stove, but didn't think to pick up matches or a lighter (it has electric ignition) until I finally got out to a store yesterday. (I also remembered my mother's trick of igniting the end of a piece of uncooked spaghetti as a way to light a burner without having to get your hand too close.  )


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Found out Thursday that my brother Paul in Matawan, NJ has been without power since Monday.  I was able to reach him on his landline after our other brother in GA told me it works.  He had not answered my email messages of the past few days (not unusual).

Just became aware of this when his friend and next-door neighbor posted on facebook that he would give anything to have power back.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So. . . y'all that live up there and have better news than what we see here -- we ARE coming up today. . . . to West Orange/Bloomfield/Montclair.  Any opinions on whether it would be better to drive through PA or come the usual route up the turnpike.  There were stories that gas lines are long all along the turnpike, but it's hard to say whether that's exaggeration or fact.  Thoughts?

Our friends we're traveling with were worried about the hotel not having power (but my brother checked and it does) and that they would want to cancel the rooms we have (they're comped to the theatre company, but have been confirmed) 'cause they'll have potential paying guest and would there be gas and food available. (son said stations with power have gas and restaurants with power are open.)  I told 'em we're going regardless -- to bring Bro his generator -- and if it turns into an adventure we'll embrace it!   

Just doing our bit for the northern NJ economy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Found out Thursday that my brother Paul in Matawan, NJ has been without power since Monday. I was able to reach him on his landline after our other brother in GA told me it works. He had not answered my email messages of the past few days (not unusual).
> 
> Just became aware of this when his friend and next-door neighbor posted on facebook that he would give anything to have power back.


Same thing with my Dad. His power has been out since Monday but he said the worst of the storm came through on Tuesday.



Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . y'all that live up there and have better news than what we see here -- we ARE coming up today. . . . to West Orange/Bloomfield/Montclair. Any opinions on whether it would be better to drive through PA or come the usual route up the turnpike. There were stories that gas lines are long all along the turnpike, but it's hard to say whether that's exaggeration or fact. Thoughts?
> 
> Our friends we're traveling with were worried about the hotel not having power (but my brother checked and it does) and that they would want to cancel the rooms we have (they're comped to the theatre company, but have been confirmed) 'cause they'll have potential paying guest and would there be gas and food available. (son said stations with power have gas and restaurants with power are open.) I told 'em we're going regardless -- to bring Bro his generator -- and if it turns into an adventure we'll embrace it!
> 
> Just doing our bit for the northern NJ economy!


Gas stations have hours long lines (shades of 1974) and they're rationing gas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Gas stations have hours long lines (shades of 1974) and they're rationing gas.


Well, that's what you're hearing in FL. . . . from who? And where are they?

We're not going into the City or to the Jersey Shore. . .


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I saw long lines here in Lyndhurst/Ritherford area Wednesday night. Can't tell you what it's like yet today.

The problem as I understand it is that most of the region's gas gets here and/or is refined at Newark, so until the port and its oil/gas facilities are up and running, gasoline will have to come into the area from atypical sources.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I saw long lines here in Lyndhurst/Ritherford area Wednesday night. Can't tell you what it's like yet today.
> 
> The problem as I understand it is that most of the region's gas gets here and/or is refined at Newark, so until the port and its oil/gas facilities are up and running, gasoline will have to come into the area from atypical sources.


Gotcha, thanks. That's helpful. I anticipate that we'll plan on filling up well west of the 'major suburbs' and hope not to have to fill up there at all. . . .leave what gas there is for folks who need it for generators and their cars that aren't leaving the area.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you going to bring gas for the generator?  Or does Richard have gas there already?

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Anyone near southern West Virginia? I haven't heard from my Dad since Monday night. Gas stations were already out of gas then. I've researched around and it sounds like his county was one of the hardest hit with the blizzard. But I can't reach him by his phone, the cell phone, or my step-mother's work. I've called the "local" newspaper and TV station, they are an hour away so couldn't tell me more. I tried calling the non-emergency police number and can't reach anyone. I tried their church and get nothing there too. The power company expects that 90% of his county will have power by tomorrow night.
> 
> These guys got hit pretty hard by the derecho too. We were on our way to Dad's when the storm hit, we made it- a few hours late though. He lost everything but power with that storm so I'm staying optimistic.


Facebook has a WV Storm and Traffic page. They are reporting Your father's town has serious water problems. Water plant still down and no back up generator. 
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you going to bring gas for the generator? Or does Richard have gas there already?
> 
> Betsy


I did ask about that.  He has some gas. . . .said WaWa gets gas from Delaware so they have it, it's just a line to wait. And he has several cans -- about 7 gallons worth because he also keeps it ready for the snow blowers.

We'll definitely plan on filling up well out of the area and try not to buy the gas the people there need.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

drenee said:


> Facebook has a WV Storm and Traffic page. They are reporting Your father's town has serious water problems. Water plant still down and no back up generator.
> deb


Thanks for the update. If I can get Facebook to come back up, I'll look for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I did ask about that.  He has some gas. . . .said WaWa gets gas from Delaware so they have it, it's just a line to wait. And he has several cans -- about 7 gallons worth because he also keeps it ready for the snow blowers.
> 
> We'll definitely plan on filling up well out of the area and try not to buy the gas the people there need.


Tell him his KB friends are asking about him!!!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, that's what you're hearing in FL. . . . from who? And where are they?
> 
> We're not going into the City or to the Jersey Shore. . .


Heard it from my Dad who listens to his portable radio since he doesn't have power.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I think some of the problem gasoline-wise was simply that many stations didn't have power, so lines formed wherever they did have working pumps (and then probably ran out). I suspect it was then exacerbated by the reports about the Newark port facilities being out of commission for some unknown time, which would not have such an immediate impact as we were seeing, but may be a problem in the next few weeks (maybe for more than the immediate region, since a lot of refining is done here?).


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm back!!!

Lost power at 10:20 pm Monday evening and just got it back at 3:30 am Friday. What a mess!!
Thankfully not a lot of damage to my home, just lost a bunch of food from fridge and freezers, despite a small generators efforts. 

First thing I saw on the TV when I turned it on was a possible Nor'easter their watching for Wednesday? Ack! No more already!!! Please!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

908tracy said:


> I'm back!!!
> 
> Lost power at 10:20 pm Monday evening and just got it back at 3:30 am Friday. What a mess!!
> Thankfully not a lot of damage to my home, just lost a bunch of food from fridge and freezers, despite a small generators efforts.
> ...


Oh, no!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Tracy, glad you are back and came through it relatively well. 
deb


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just got a message from my apartment management saying my heat was fixed (suspect the pilot light was out, and since I hadn't needed to use it yet this year, I don't know if Sandy blew it out or it was never lit in the first place). Going grocery shopping after work, at which point I should be ready to enjoy a calm and relaxing weekend.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

God Bless.

I got very very upset at work yesterday.  One person said Ahh that storm was nothing.  I wanted to blast the crap out of him and say "Look here you idiot, isn't that a good thing?  Because it wasn't that way for everybody dummy."  Just because he didn't get swept out of his shoes didn't mean that others weren't suffering:  losing their life, a home, a vehicle, a boat... Loss of power for days on end.  Some weren't insured for natural disaster.  The idiocy of some people just irks me.  Ugghhhhh.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just looked it up on a map. . . .you're not too far away at all!
> 
> You should come to Bloomfield College on Friday night to see _Oliver!_. . . . I'll be there.
> 
> (Full disclosure: the production is being put on by the Montclair Operetta Club, of which my brother is the President, in the Theatre of which my son is the manager.)


Its a small world.. I used to live on Nestro Rd - right off Pleasant Valley Way - north of eagle rock. Lived there for 4 yrs from 83-87.. and did MUCH shopping in Montclair.

And wanted to say I hope everyone that suffered so much from Sandy will heal and overcome all of the obstacles you face right now. My heart broke seeing all the damage and destruction to my old home state.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Dad. They got power back around 8 last night. His generator fried on Thursday and fried the washer and some other stuff. Otherwise they are fine. Dad is on well water which is good because he said the water plant was still down.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Spoke to my Dad last night. He lives in Monmouth County, NJ. No power yet and they're saying 7-10 days. They've got the highways cleared so his neighbor went to Lowe's to get him some firewood and my cousin was there yesterday. I feel better about that.

This is the beach my grandson and I go to every summer when we visit NJ.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My brother Paul is still without power in Matawan, NJ, but he went to his office today (about 45 min. north) at J&J where there are showers (for the gym).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's good to hear that some people are getting power back. At least when we have hurricanes in the summer here, we're not in danger of pneumonia.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

NogDog said:


> Just got a message from my apartment management saying my heat was fixed (suspect the pilot light was out, and since I hadn't needed to use it yet this year, I don't know if Sandy blew it out or it was never lit in the first place). Going grocery shopping after work, at which point I should be ready to enjoy a calm and relaxing weekend.


Good news on the heat.

With cold weather headed southward, I am concerned for Earthlings along the Eastern Seaboard.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My brother in West Orange got his power back late Thursday. . . .we went up on Friday and took the generator anyway. 

There is definitely queueing for gas at many stations; we didn't have a problem on the turnpike -- there were a lot of electric company trucks from the south queueing for deisel, but the regular gas lines were fine -- but it was a bit worse on the Garden State Parkway. Those service areas are smaller and cars were definitely lining up onto the freeway.

The police were monitoring things in most areas; in some places they blocked streets to enable the line to snake safely.

BUT, folks who lived there said the word was that the port of Newark was being re-opened so they expected the situation to ease. . . . but they're a bit worried about the _next_ Nor'easter forecast for next week. 

The show -- the reason we went -- was pretty good. It was _Oliver!_; they'd had some extra rehearsals this week since kids and parents were mostly off work. The theatre plugged power strips in to any accessible outlet and opened part of the WiFi so that parents could charge things and connect with people while the kids rehearsed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Glad you got up there safely, Ann.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, and we got back, too.  

Really, it's not like the whole state is under water. 

But there are some areas much harder hit than others. . . . . the Red Cross can still use donations so they can keep helping! http://www.redcross.org/

They can use blood, too.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

My sister-in-law lives in Cliffwood in Middlesex County NJ and says she was told they will "start" having power turned on in the county on Wednesday the 7th.  She's been without power since Monday afternoon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, and we got back, too.
> 
> Really, it's not like the whole state is under water.
> 
> ...


I'm equally glad you made it back. 

You can text REDCROSS to 90999 to make a $10 donation.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Tatiana said:


> My sister-in-law lives in Cliffwood in Middlesex County NJ and says she was told they will "start" having power turned on in the county on Wednesday the 7th. She's been without power since Monday afternoon.


DSIL just texted me that she was just told it will be 7-10 days from today before the power is back on. That would be the 11th to the 14th!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My brother Paul in Matawan is still without power.  He stayed over at the office Saturday to avoid sleeping in cold apartment and to conserve gas on the commute (about a 45-min. drive, I think).  Used 3 chairs to sleep on.

It's very bad with power outages in Monmouth, Ocean and Atlantic Counties in NJ.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I just got power back tonight (I'm in Manhattan). Still no heat or hot water, but being out of the dark is just HUGE at this point. It's cold though, and my heart goes out to all those who don't have any of these commodities. It's tough, and after almost a week like this, there is little humor to be found in this kind of situation (and I know I'm luckier than many). Lots of courage to all!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Ouch, and I thought going 3 days without power was starting to try my patience. I just found out that my brother's in-laws on Long Island are still without power. They do have a generator, but are rationing its usage in order to save fuel.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> My brother Paul in Matawan is still without power. He stayed over at the office Saturday to avoid sleeping in cold apartment and to conserve gas on the commute (about a 45-min. drive, I think). Used 3 chairs to sleep on.
> 
> It's very bad with power outages in Monmouth, Ocean and Atlantic Counties in NJ.


My Dad is in Monmouth and still without power. His neighbor charged up his scooter (he can't walk) and got him some fuel, but all that is running out today. The neighbor loaned out his generator. If he gets it back today, he can recharge the scooter battery and maybe he can make another trip to Lowe's for wood. I just hope Lowe's doesn't run out.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

My SIL in Middlesex Co NJ (Cliffwood) called yesterday in tears...the substation in her town was totally destroyed and has to be rebuilt from the ground up...it will be at least a month before they have power.  

I spoke with SIL this afternoon...it was snowing and 1-2 inches are expected.  She got power last night!!!    For how long she's not sure but they hooked the area up to a substation in a neighboring town and she has heat and lights and all the comforts of her home again.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Tatiana said:


> My SIL in Middlesex Co NJ (Cliffwood) called yesterday in tears...the substation in her town was totally destroyed and has to be rebuilt from the ground up...it will be at least a month before they have power.
> 
> I spoke with SIL this afternoon...it was snowing and 1-2 inches are expected. She got power last night!!!   For how long she's not sure but they hooked the area up to a substation in a neighboring town and she has heat and lights and all the comforts of her home again.


I am so happy for your SIL!!!!! I just got heat back tonight, and I was almost crying when I got home, I was so relieved. I can honestly say that I have never been as cold (literally chilled to the bone) as in the past few days, and I was really fearing the current storm


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My brother is still without power in Matawan.  He stayed in the office over the weekend and Mon-Wed at a hotel in New Brunswick.  He'll be at another hotel in East Brunswick Thursday.  They have been told they may have power on Saturday.  He lost power at work on Wednesday.

Just learned today that there was one fatality in Long Branch, NJ.  Robert Mayberry was in my high school class.  Found at his home in LB on Sunday dead of hypothermia.  I didn't realize just how dangerous it could be to have no heat or power.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tatiana said:


> My SIL in Middlesex Co NJ (Cliffwood) called yesterday in tears...the substation in her town was totally destroyed and has to be rebuilt from the ground up...it will be at least a month before they have power.
> 
> I spoke with SIL this afternoon...it was snowing and 1-2 inches are expected. She got power last night!!!   For how long she's not sure but they hooked the area up to a substation in a neighboring town and she has heat and lights and all the comforts of her home again.


Thank goodness! They can't let people go without power when it's freezing outside and below is why.



mlewis78 said:


> Just learned today that there was one fatality in Long Branch, NJ. Robert Mayberry was in my high school class. Found at his home in LB on Sunday dead of hypothermia. I didn't realize just how dangerous it could be to have no heat or power.


My aunt and uncle and cousins lived in Long Branch for many years. That's so sad. All those people in NY without heat. There will be more deaths and Blumberg just said yesterday they'll make sure everyone has shelter. What took you so long, Mayor?



Neo said:


> I am so happy for your SIL!!!!! I just got heat back tonight, and I was almost crying when I got home, I was so relieved. I can honestly say that I have never been as cold (literally chilled to the bone) as in the past few days, and I was really fearing the current storm


I know all those power companies are working as fast as they can, but it almost seems like a losing battle with one storm after another.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

My heart goes out to all those still suffering without power/heat. It was no fun going from Mon-Fri, and we were so cold....I can only imagine how tough it's been for those still without since this colder snap blew through.

My Aunt (in my hometown) just got her power back on last night, and I still have a cousin without power.   It's miserable!

I will tell you, it has changed us all in some way. I now want things like generators, and kerosene heaters, instead of new clothes, makeup, etc. Dear Santa.....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Some of the folks I work with got their power back yesterday.  Many in my state are still without and are being told Thanksgiving.  So many lines have trees on them, poles broke and lines snapped.  
deb


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear it deb. It's just awful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My father had power for about, ooohhh, 24 hours. Then a semi crashed into a pole and knocked everything out again. When he had no power before, he still had phone since he had one non-portable phone. They restored the power pretty quickly, but now no phone, no internet, no cable. 

My cousin's substation is under five feet of water. Whatever possessed the power company to put it down by the river, we'll never know.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just heard from my brother Paul in Matawan that they got some power back today but no heat or hot water.  Some outlets work, some don't.  He bought an electric heater.  This is one of the places that lost power but didn't flood.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Just heard from my brother Paul in Matawan that they got some power back today but no heat or hot water. Some outlets work, some don't. He bought an electric heater. This is one of the places that lost power but didn't flood.


Hope the surge didn't blow out the circuits.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

We just got power back today ! 13 days of no internet, lights and gas lines a mile long, sucks.

tessa


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tessa said:


> We just got power back today ! 13 days of no internet, lights and gas lines a mile long, sucks.
> 
> tessa


Welcome back to the land of the living. Congrats!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Tessa, glad you're back.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Aw! Welcome back Tessa!!!  

Seems a lot of people were restored this weekend, thank God! 

Our odd/even gas rationing will be lifted tomorrow morning. I heard that you may be putting that into effect as well, and let me attest to the fact that it worked! From the moment our governor announced it, the long gas lines went bye bye. 

Good luck, and hope your life returns to normal again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

908tracy said:


> Aw! Welcome back Tessa!!!
> 
> Seems a lot of people were restored this weekend, thank God!
> 
> ...


They did the odd/even gas lines in 1974, too.


----------

